# Electro Harmonix Ravish Sitar guitar pedal



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I thought of a sound I would love to have on my rig... Googled it and found it!
[video=youtube;WPYf0fYfbu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPYf0fYfbu0[/video]


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I like the drone sounds you can get going with those things.

Kula Shaker blends a lot of sitar sounds in with their brand of rock...

[video=youtube;enDGk2OXntw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enDGk2OXntw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Most octave-up fuzzes (Green Ringer, Fender Blender, Univox Superfuzz, Tychobrahe/Mayer Octavia, Foxx Tone Machine, Danelectro French Toast, et al) can achieve an interesting quasi sitar sound if you:
a) set your guitar to the bridge pickup,
b) pick as close to the bridge as you can,
c) adjust the sensitivity of the fuzz or your guitar volume so that it sits at the edge of distortion.

You obviously won't get the multiple drones available fromt he Ravish, but if you are desperate to play "Monterey", "Cry Like a Baby", "Everytime You Go Away", or other tunes that depend on the Coral Electric Sitar, this produces an acceptable, and much cheaper in many instances, substitute.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

If I was after that effect specifically, thats not bad way to go, but what also attracts me is the Asian sound you get at 4:22 (on original video). Cultures are something I have a high interest for and this pedal will help me with that. In essence what I want is a compact pedal that gives me a few different sounds. The Marshall RG-1 would of been perfect if it just had even the cheapest delay, I might still get it if it comes across cheap enough.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWid2B6c13E @NAMM


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems to have that high end airy or treble'y hiss that alot of EHX pedals seem to have. I find that it gets annoying to the ears through a rig at high volume although for sampling and recording it might be alright as you could dial it down. That high airy high end bleed is also the reason I got rid of a holyier grail and a cathedral reverb pedal even though I wanted to love them. I really like the drone capabilities though, I wonder if you can do that without having to have a very sitar like sound. I've always looked for a pedal that acts just like the sustain on a piano. It holds whatever you play until you release. 

Remember the Tea Party? You may want to look into what they used in a couple of those songs. I remember seeing it live a looong time ago, sounded pretty convincing too with a 12 string through some effects. I think i found a similar sound with the method posted above and a light ring mod in there..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wonder if similar complaints might not have been the genesis of this recently released EHX pedal.
http://www.ehx.com/products/analogizer


----------

